# Siemens SPS und Interbus



## Mechi (22 Januar 2008)

Tag zusammen,

ich bin momentan damit beschäftigt eine Phoenix Interbus Anschaltbaugruppe an einer Siemens SPS CPU313C - 2DP
zum laufen zu bekommen.
Ich habe die für Kommunikation nötigen zusätzlichen Baustein von Phoenix eingefügt und mit den entsprechenden parametern versehen.
So nun laufen beide zusammen, die Interbus-Baugruppen sind auch angeschlossen.
Verwendet wurden: IBS ST 25 BKM-T, IBS ST 24 DI32/2 und 
IBS ST 24 DO32/2.
Nun schaff ich es einfach nicht die Ausgänge zu setzen. Alle Ausgänge sind mit Spannung versorgt etc....Mit IBS CMD B4, dem Programm von Phoenix für die Anschaltbaugruppe, arbeite ich auch...hilft mir aber momentan auch nicht weiter.

Hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden.

Gruß Mechi


----------



## sps-concept (22 Januar 2008)

*Ibs*

Hallo Mechi,

wie eingebunden? Als FM-Baugruppe? Welche Betriebsart? Asynchron? Mit oder ohne Synchronisationsimpuls? Wo rufste Lese/Schreibbausteine auf? Was steht im Anlauf-OB?

André


----------



## Mechi (23 Januar 2008)

Oh ja, ein paar mehr infos wären wohl besser.

Also eingebunden ist es als FM 353 Stepper (mit aktiven Busmodulen)
Im Phoenix Programm kann man einstellen ob einfach nur Asynchron oder Asynchron mit Synchronisationsimpuls. Aber das erste ist momentan Eingestellt.

Innerhalb der SPS:

Lesen über den FC21 und schreiben über den FC22 und neide werden im OB1 abgerufen:
Schaut folgendermaßen aus:

FC21
OB1

```
+--------------------------------------------------+
| CALL FC 21 
| IBDB := DB20 INTERBUS-DB 
| MODE := 0 Eingangs-Betrieb 
| SOURCE := 200 IBS-Eingangs-Adresse 
| DEST_AREA := 2 Ziel ist im MW-Bereich 
| DEST_AREA_NR := 0 nicht relevant 
| DEST_OFFSET := 8 ab MW 8 
| DEST_LENGTH := 12 12 Worte kopieren 
| RET := M10.1 RETURN-Bit 
| BUSY := M10.0 BUSY-Bit 
+--------------------------------------------------+
```
 
FC22
OB1

```
+------------------------------------------------+
| CALL FC 22 
| IBDB := DB20 INTERBUS-DB 
| MODE := 0 Ausgangs-Betrieb 
| SOURCE_AREA := 3 Datenquelle = MW 
| SOURCE_AREA_NR := 0 nicht relevant 
| SOURCE_OFFSET := 56 MW-Nr = 56 
| SOURCE_LENGTH := 8 8 Worte schreiben 
| DESTINATION := 200 IBS-Startadresse 
| RET := M10.1 RETURN-Bit 
| BUSY := M10.0 BUSY-Bit 
+------------------------------------------------+
```
 

OB100

```
+-------------------------------------------+
| UN M 10.0 
| S M 10.0 
| R M 10.1 
| 
| CALL FC 20 
| IBDB := DB20 
| COM_ADR := 272 
| DIAG_STATE := 0 
| DIAG_PARA := 0 
| FKN_START := 0 
| FKN_PARA := 0 
| FKN_STATE := 0 
| MEM_READ := 21 
| MEM_WRITE := 22 
| LOAD := 0 
| BOOT := 0 
| MODE := 0 
| TIMER_NR := T1 
| SOURCE := 0 
| CONFIGURATION := DW#16#80000000 
| RET := M10.1 
| BUSY := M10.0 
| 
| UN M 10.0 
| UN M 10.1 
| BEB 
| CALL SFC 46 
| 
+-------------------------------------------+
```
 
Ich hoffe damit kannst du mehr anfangen.

Gruß Mechi


----------



## sps-concept (23 Januar 2008)

*Ibs*

Hallo,

  also meiner Meinung nach musst folgendes ändern:

  Aufruf FC21:
  DEST_AREA := 4 Ziel ist im MW-Bereich 


  Aufruf FC22:
  SOURCE_AREA := 4 Datenquelle = MW 

André


----------



## Mechi (24 Januar 2008)

Gehe ich jetzt richtig in der annahme das du 4 sagst aufgrund des Kommentars dahinter. Denn hier habe ich einen fehler in den angaben gemacht.

Das habe ich für den Datenzielbereich

```
DEST_AREA := 2 Ziel ist im MW-Bereich
```
 
Muss aber so lauten

```
DEST_AREA := 2 Ziel ist im E-Bereich
```
 

Gleiches hier für den Datenquellbereich

```
SOURCE_AREA := 3 Datenquelle = MW
```
 
Muss aber lauten

```
SOURCE_AREA := 3 Datenquelle = A - Bereich
```
 
So aber was ich meinte ist, wie ich es dann tatsächlich verwende.
Also wenn ich in meinem Programm der Steuerung Ein- und Ausgänge angebe. Wie muss das geschehen?

Beginne ich dann mit Ausgang A272.0 - A272.7 usw? Oder wie muss das aussehen?

Entschudligt wenn ich mich ein wenig kompliziert oder schlecht verständlich aussdrücke. ^^

Gruß Eike


----------



## sps-concept (29 Januar 2008)

*Ibs*

Hallo Mechi,

nein die 272 ist nur die Moduladresse. Deine E/A sind die wie an den Bausteinen angegeben. Und so müssen die auch im CMD adressiert sein.

André


----------



## helle (10 Februar 2008)

Mechi schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> 
> ich bin momentan damit beschäftigt eine Phoenix Interbus Anschaltbaugruppe an einer Siemens SPS CPU313C - 2DP
> zum laufen zu bekommen.
> ...






Hallo,

Ich kann dir mal ein Projekt mit 32 DI / 32 DO zu kommen lassen, wenn es dir weiter hilft.


----------



## Mechi (11 Februar 2008)

Oh ja das wäre super. Wie? Über E-Mail?


----------



## dzsy7ri (22 Juli 2013)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo Mechi,
> 
> nein die 272 ist nur die Moduladresse. Deine E/A sind die wie an den Bausteinen angegeben. Und so müssen die auch im CMD adressiert sein.
> 
> André



Sorry das ich diesen steinalten Thread nochmal hoch hole.
Aber habe ich das richtig verstanden? Um auf die DP zu zugreifen rufe ich einfach A/E0.0 bis A/Ex.y etc in den diversen Bausteinen im Programmablauf ab und allein durch die zyklische Abarbeitung und die entsprechende Zuweiseung im CMD habe ich Zugriff?

Das wäre ja einfach.
Alles was stimmen muss ist quasi der zugewiesene IBS_DB und die Moduladresse?!

Viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## sps-concept (22 Juli 2013)

hallo,

wenn die Betriebsart stimmt und alle Phoenix-Bausteine passen funktionierts so. Wo hakts bei dir?

André


----------



## Benutzer (22 Juli 2013)

dzsy7ri schrieb:


> Sorry das ich diesen steinalten Thread nochmal hoch hole.
> Aber habe ich das richtig verstanden? Um auf die DP zu zugreifen rufe ich einfach A/E0.0 bis A/Ex.y etc in den diversen Bausteinen im Programmablauf ab und allein durch die zyklische Abarbeitung und die entsprechende Zuweiseung im CMD habe ich Zugriff?
> 
> Das wäre ja einfach.
> ...



Frag doch mal deine Kollegen neben dir. Die kennen sich damit aus...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dzsy7ri (23 Juli 2013)

Benutzer schrieb:


> Frag doch mal deine Kollegen neben dir. Die kennen sich damit aus...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



Gib dich zu erkennen du Schurke! Gern auch per Mail. 
Beim selbst machen lernt man was. Sonst bleibt ja nix hängen, wenn man alles vorgebetet bekommt.

Bausteine und alles passt Andreas, noch hakt nix. Mir war nur schleierhaft, wie die Übertragung funktioniert. Aber wozu gibts denn ne Bausteinhilfe. Hat sich quasi erledigt.


----------

